# DKC Torpedo....Overdue Review



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

A while back, Danny offered a deal of a lifetime (at least to me) for his Torpedo that he had built for his personal use....http://slingshotforum.com/topic/37338-one-for-my-personal-collection-dkc-torpedo/?hl=danny#entry460728. There was no way that I was going to let that deal slip through my fingers. I already have one of these awesome slings, and this one was built for Danny by Danny...and the details show.

Since this frame has been on the forum already, I won't bore anyone with the details, but I will say this....pictures and videos do not do any justice to it at all. The brushed finish is so nice that even a fingerprint will not show. The machining is perfect and the mating of the scales to the core is exactly what one would expect of a master builder.

And it shoots like a dream. Here is the very first shots that I took...no editing and no sight in shots (I actually surprised myself :rofl: )






Danny, I'm sorry it took me so long to get this up, but THANK YOU very much!!!

Thanks for looking

Todd


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Man that is one awesome shooter..you done excellent for just being banded up...great hard hits...

love watching you shoot...sorry to say I gave up on PFS shooting...just can not deal with the hand hurt..

Glad you & a few other guys can shoot the PFS....That would be one distruction of a weapon for any small game

Be well my friend..yeah I hate the snow as well....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Great vid bro...


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Woohoo! glad you like it Todd, thanks for the video.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Great review Todd!


----------

